# Southern Ontario Herf - July



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

The date will be July 19 and the place will be here at the Dragon's Den!! If you can make it put your name on the list.

*1. DragonMan*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

*1. DragonMan*
*2. R-ice*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*1. DragonMan*
*2. R-ice*
*3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

r-ice said:


> *1. DragonMan*
> *2. R-ice*


if aaron is goin then i have plans....if he isnt the i will be there


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly
4. Shaggy
*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

shaggy said:


> if aaron is goin then i have plans....if he isnt the i will be there


 lol I'll be there.. with a decent camera this time.. and you just be carefull lol..


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish I could make it, but that's the day of the Fundraiser Golf Tournament for my son's hockey team, but I'll have a couple good cigars while on the course, thinking of you guys.:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> I wish I could make it, but that's the day of the Fundraiser Golf Tournament for my son's hockey team, but I'll have a couple good cigars while on the course, thinking of you guys.:tu


you bastage......when we gonna herf again????


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish I could get together again with you all, but I'm stuck on Days that weekend....:hn


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

*1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly
4. Shaggy*
*5. Buzzman600*


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see the directions for this one









Do not Know Yet


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BUMP:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> you bastage......when we gonna herf again????


Hopefully soon. Life has been a little hectic and I could use a little time with good friends and a good cigar.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah...I'll be in London ENGLAND for this one. I think the commute will be too far!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

what shall we bring?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> Hopefully soon. Life has been a little hectic and I could use a little time with good friends and a good cigar.


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## skiman5 (Feb 10, 2008)

Camping in Killbear---have a great time. I will get to one of these yet!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sigh, I'm not gonna make this one :-S


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad

I'm there.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Would love to make it but I won't be able to :hn Border patrol can have fun with someone else this time.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I won't be able to make it either... it's the primary date for my annual neighbourhood Pulled Pork BarBQ.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

rborrell said:


> I won't be able to make it either... it's the primary date for my annual neighbourhood Pulled Pork BarBQ.


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

skiman5 said:


> Camping in *Killbear*---have a great time. I will get to one of these yet!!


Killbear??? What an terrible name! :r

I should be able to make this one.

1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad
7. Bear

Is there anything we can bring Nick?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BUMP What do you want us to bring Nick??


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

You going to fill up my fridge with beer...cause if thats the case I'll be there:r


Hopefully the wether will be good in september when I'm back out that way and I will be able to get in on one of these.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

YOU guys wanna know what to BRING... oh god.. 
how shall I start this one.. 
well here is evidence A http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/ricelife/Someones EMPTY/

You shall bring items to fill this tray.. =] I am !!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

r-ice said:


> YOU guys wanna know what to BRING... oh god..
> how shall I start this one..
> well here is evidence A http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/ricelife/Someones EMPTY/
> 
> You shall bring items to fill this tray.. =] I am !!!


Hey, I recognize that guy in the picture... didn't he eat a double hamburger in two bites once? :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick, I'll bring the cole slaw....and 2 count them 2 specials just for you:ss:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

r-ice said:


> YOU guys wanna know what to BRING... oh god..
> how shall I start this one..
> well here is evidence A http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/ricelife/Someones EMPTY/
> 
> You shall bring items to fill this tray.. =] I am !!!


*IGNORE THIS POST!!!!!*

*Aaron forgot to take his medication again!!!*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

oooh yummy:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

r-ice said:


> YOU guys wanna know what to BRING... oh god..
> how shall I start this one..
> well here is evidence A http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll247/ricelife/Someones EMPTY/
> 
> You shall bring items to fill this tray.. =] I am !!!


THIS IS A PERFECT COMMENT TO THIS THREAD!! NICE JOB AARON!!

I have seen that photo and the man needs help!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> THIS IS A PERFECT COMMENT TO THIS THREAD!! NICE JOB AARON!!
> 
> I have seen that photo and the man needs help!!!


*Al I don't think you should be encouraging Aaron!!!*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> *Al I don't think you should be encouraging Aaron!!!*


if you have anyone to blame its AL its been him egging me on the entire time and oh shaggy helped lol


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

r-ice said:


> if you have anyone to blame its AL its been him egging me on the entire time and oh shaggy helped lol


i know not of what u speak.......


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I should be able to make this one.

1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad
7. Bear
8. A2vr6


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, this is only a week away now!! :tu

*1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail? will know shortly
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad
7. Bear
8. A2vr6
*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, this is only a week away now!! :tu

*1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad
7. Bear
8. A2vr6*

*:chk:chk:chk

*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, this is only a week away now!! :tu

*1. DragonMan
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail (Will bring cole slaw)
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad
7. Bear
8. A2vr6*
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

This is less then a week away now!! :chk

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad
7. Bear
8. A2vr6
*


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I can bring snack stuff(chips, pretzels etc).:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It's less then a week away now!! :chk

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice
3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc
7. Bear
8. A2vr6
*

*No peanuts please my son is alergic!!*


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sigh, I wish I could make this but my son has a summer play that day! burn a few for me!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer*
*2. R-ice*
*3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw*
*4. Shaggy*
*5. Buzzman600*
*6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc*
*7. Bear - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's*
*8. A2vr6*

*No peanuts please!!!*


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear said:


> *1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer*
> *2. R-ice*
> *3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw*
> *4. Shaggy*
> ...


LOL! M&M's spinach dip!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I noticed there were a couple a Toronto guys that signed up !! where are they?lol does the Dragon scare them?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

and in 4 days.........we smoke:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:chk:ss:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Not long now.... :chk :ss :chk

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer*
*2. R-ice*
*3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw*
*4. Shaggy*
*5. Buzzman600*
*6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc*
*7. Bear - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's*
*8. A2vr6*

*No peanuts please!!!*


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Refresh my memory Nick. What time? Can you P.M the addy and my GPS will get me there.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> Not long now.... :chk :ss :chk
> 
> *1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer*
> *2. R-ice*
> ...


:gn:hn 9287 1632 8473 2002


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r:r:r GLAD NO ONE KNOWS MY BIRTHDAY IS THE 22ND


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> :gn:hn 9287 1632 8473 2002


:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Regrettably I am on call this weekend. If things stay quiet I would love to duck out and join you guys, even if it's only for a couple hours. Based on what I've read, you guys are a bunch to be reckoned with.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> :gn:hn 9287 1632 8473 2002


How did you know it was Dave's Birthday this July 22!!!! :tu



Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r:r:r GLAD NO ONE KNOWS MY BIRTHDAY IS THE 22ND


Now everyone knows Dave!!! It looks like Shawn didn't forget!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bastages


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> Regrettably I am on call this weekend. If things stay quiet I would love to duck out and join you guys, even if it's only for a couple hours. Based on what I've read, you guys are a bunch to be reckoned with.


Just a quick drive down the QEW... The more the merrier!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> :gn:hn 9287 1632 8473 2002


When are we going to get you down for one of these so we can see you "bring the pain" in person?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Old Sailor* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1769762#post1769762 
_:r:r:r:r:r GLAD EVERYONE KNOWS IT'S FILL NICK'S HUMI HERF!!_

_:chk:chk_


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Originally Posted by *Old Sailor* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1769762#post1769762
> _:r:r:r:r:r GLAD EVERYONE KNOWS IT'S FILL NICK'S HUMI HERF!!_
> 
> _:chk:chk_


hahahaha.. oooh this is so wicked


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Bear said:


> When are we going to get you down for one of these so we can see you "bring the pain" in person?


I am potentially making a trip in mid to late september as a matter of fact when the dates are more solid I will see who is around.

Have a great time this weekend gents.


----------



## curtismayhem (Jun 12, 2008)

Possibly interested in this. Where is it happening and what do I need to bring?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw the PM ya sent Nick......you'll pay for this....and your little dog too:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I saw the PM ya sent Nick......you'll pay for this....and your little dog too:r:r


DOH......When I sent the multiple PMs I forgot you were on the list!!!! :hn

Just ignore it Dave it was not meant for you're aging eyes!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> I am potentially making a trip in mid to late september as a matter of fact when the dates are more solid I will see who is around.
> 
> Have a great time this weekend gents.


for sure we will get somethin together if u grace us with ur presence


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> SilverFox said:
> 
> 
> > I am potentially making a trip in mid to late september as a matter of fact when the dates are more solid I will see who is around.
> ...


:tpd: So let it be written, so let it be done!! :tu :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> :tpd: So let it be written, so let it be done!! :tu :tu


you'll forget :r:chk:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> you'll forget :r:chk:r


HEY!!! I have no problem with my memory, it's almost as good as my keen sense of direction!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> HEY!!! I have no problem with my memory, it's almost as good as my keen sense of direction!!


At least we all know it's not an eating problem


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that's a fact, the only problem I have with eating is stopping!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> Not long now.... :chk :ss :chk
> 
> *1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer*
> *2. R-ice sweet stuff*
> ...


....


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice sweet stuff*
*3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw*
*4. Shaggy*
*5. Buzzman600*
*6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc*
*7. Bear - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's*
*8. A2vr6*
*9. Gryphs62 - Maybe...have to clear it with the boss!*

*No peanuts please!!!*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bring the boss with you Chris!! :tu

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice - sweet stuff
3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc
7. Bear - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's
8. A2vr6 - Will bring his famous organic/gluten free potato salad 
9. Gryphs62 - Maybe...have to clear it with the boss!
*

*No peanuts please!!!*


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice - sweet stuff
3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc
7. Bear (+ 1) - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's
8. A2vr6 - Will bring his famous organic/gluten free potato salad 
9. Gryphs62 - Maybe...have to clear it with the boss!

No peanuts please!!!*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> you'll forget :r:chk:r


that is why he is writing it down...:r:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

oooooh its getting closer:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:chk:ss:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice - sweet stuff
3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc
7. Bear (+ 1) - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's
8. A2vr6 - Will bring his famous organic/gluten free potato salad 
9. Gryphs62 - Maybe...have to clear it with the boss!

No peanuts please!!!*

It's herfing time tomorrow!!! :chk :tu:tu :chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am takin bets nick gets lost.....:r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone have an MRN? I have a couple of oddball cigars I need to identify. I'll bring them along just in case.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> Does anyone have an MRN? I have a couple of oddball cigars I need to identify. I'll bring them along just in case.


I'll bring mine :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am takin bets nick gets lost.....:r


:sl:sl


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i am takin bets nick gets lost.....:r


:r _CLASSIC!!!_ :r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> I'll bring mine :tu


Thanks Dave.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would love to join you guys but some people have to work


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ZedR2 said:


> I would love to join you guys but some people have to work


wife and i just spent the afternoon in niagra....:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bring some chairs, just in case!!* :tu

*1. DragonMan - Will supply BBQ, water, pop and some beer
2. R-ice - sweet stuff
3. Old Sailor and Gail - Will bring cole slaw
4. Shaggy
5. Buzzman600
6. hockeydad - Will bring chips, pretzels etc
7. Bear (+ 1) - I'll bring a few of those hot dips that were such a hit at Jeff's
8. A2vr6 - Will bring his famous organic/gluten free potato salad 
9. Gryphs62 - Maybe...have to clear it with the boss!

No peanuts please!!!*

It's herfing time tomorrow!!! :chk :tu:tu :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Chairs????? you don't want much do ya. :r:r


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

shaggy said:


> wife and i just spent the afternoon in niagra....:tu


Butterfly Museum?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am takin bets nick gets lost.....:r


I'll take your bet....smart @zz!!! :r :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

and today......WE SMOKE:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Leaving @ 11 :chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Leaving @ 11 :chk:chk


Leaving at 12 but for work 
I need you all to have a Smoke or 2 for Kath and I ,Have a Great Time Looking foward to the Pictures and seeing all of you at the house for Brunch after Bookers herf:tu:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Have fun guys. 
Wish I could be there but I have a family function.
J:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Leaving at 12 but for work
> I need you all to have a Smoke or 2 for Kath and I ,Have a Great Time Looking foward to the Pictures and seeing all of you at the house for Brunch after Bookers herf:tu:tu


We can do that:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> We can do that:chk:chk


You DA MAN :tu:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

On my way now! :ss


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's gonna rain


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Boy did it rain. Went from a backyard herf to a garage herf. Nice to see old friends and meet some new ones.

Thanks Nick(and Josie).

Pics will come later


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

hockeydad said:


> Boy did it rain. Went from a backyard herf to a garage herf. Nice to see old friends and meet some new ones.
> 
> Thanks Nick(and Josie).
> 
> Pics will come later


Ha haaaa, I made it back and covered my ass before any of you posted PICS.:ss

Rain or not, it was a blast. Granted I'm a herf newbie, but this was the best 'couple hours' I've had in long time.

Nick and Josie thanks so much!! It was a pleasure meeting EVERYONE. Not a prick in the bunch, present company excluded.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> Ha haaaa, I made it back and covered my ass before any of you posted PICS.:ss
> 
> Rain or not, it was a blast. Granted I'm a herf newbie, but this was the best 'couple hours' I've had in long time.
> 
> Nick and Josie thanks so much!! It was a pleasure meeting EVERYONE. *Not a prick in the bunch*, present company excluded.


Hi....I am Shaggy....apparantly we didnt meet...:r

great time as always guys.....we even helped nick find his travel humi...:tu

i think i :gn everyone there and not a single retalitory strike :chk

great seein everyone again and the new ones...now i have to wait 2 weeks for more fun


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Way to go Nick! Despite the rain, our intrepid host made sure we still had a great HERF by moving us to the garage. 
Great time had by all I'm sure and the non-member I brought along had an absolute blast.
Thanks to Nick & Josie for the great hospitality :bl


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hit rain all the way home................All in all it was a great time, great cigars and great BOTL'S. Even got to meet Bears Dad...so does that make him Pappa Bear? :r

Nick and Josie, as usual a most awesome time, even a birthday cake and gift, I'm humbled.

Some how Nick's travel humi was outside and empty....WAS :r

Kudos to everyone, and John many Thanks for the Grahams 20 yr port, Scott for the LED Mini light and swiss army type pocket knife; Nick & Josie for the cake and Crown Royal.:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> Hi....I am Shaggy....apparantly we didnt meet...:r
> 
> great time as always guys.....we even helped nick find his travel humi...:tu
> 
> ...


not yet :chk:chk:chk


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Nick and Josie
great day(rain or not)
great food (nice work on the rain b.b.Q)Nic
great people
Thanks Much :tu
Scott


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are some photos









Marc(Bear) and Nick(Dragonman)









Nick "Singing in the Rain"









Old Sailor, Buzzman, Bear









Don wasn't there.









Can you say anal? Notice the bands, the cedar strips.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are some more.




























Happy BDay, Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Looks like allot of fun* ,

I might try and hold one as a good friend of mine and cigar smoker operates the Days INN and actually lives there in the hotel and is going to try and get something going in one of the big conference rooms ...
We will have a bartender attend in that room and food from the kitchen will also be available ..
We had one there in the bar about 15 years ago when smoking was legal with a Cuban Roller too but if he can get us a conference room would you guys be interested ?
Now , there is the part of getting that same Cuban Roller in , if so it might be like the last time and there would have to be a charge of around $25.00 ea but that would only be if the roller shows up as he has to be paid and also that includes two cigars per ( paid ) person from the Cuban Roller..

So , let me know if you would be interested , roller or not ?
It will be inside so it can be anytime of the year ..
But for now this is just an idea , we are trying to see if there would be enough people interested in this , the last one years ago was a blast and that was before cigars became 'trendy' 

_*I am going to talk to him again about it and then I will start my own thread if it looks like it will be a-go and then you can post in that thread !*_

It will be in Welland which is about 10 minutes from Niagara Falls so any American Members in the area would be invited too ...

( *Sorry for hijacking your thread DragonMan , back to you* ) 

http://www.daysinnwelland.com/

*And Yes I did predict RAIN* LOL


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

oh it was great, amazing time. and Donnie I disagree with you.. 

thanks nick and josie..


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

*Southern Ontario Herf Quotes:*

_" 'Hooping Torpedos'... I love Torpedos - Oh, wait a sec, what do you mean by hooping?"_

_"Has anyone seen my Cigar Caddy?"_

_"If you don't have that looked at soon you're going to die"_

_"My humidor is full"_

and finally... _"I think we made too many sausages"._

Did I miss any?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> *Southern Ontario Herf Quotes:*
> 
> _" 'Hooping Torpedos'... I love Torpedos - Oh, wait a sec, what do you mean by hooping?"_
> 
> ...


:r:r Things heard at Nick's herf......classic:tu


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> *Southern Ontario Herf Quotes:*
> 
> _" 'Hooping Torpedos'... I love Torpedos - Oh, wait a sec, what do you mean by hooping?"_
> 
> ...


"It's gonna clear. Look"


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

hockeydad said:


> "It's gonna clear. Look"


Oh, how could I have forgotten that one.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Great time at Nick's, thanks for being a gracious host. Also thanks goes out to Josie for all her hard work! Pic's and video will be up soon.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time! Sorry that I missed it!!

I dont think that we have had a rain-free herf in two years!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos!!!

Looks like a wet and wild time!!!

I would rather have heat than rain!!!:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We are back from the cottage, and it rained there also! Even with the rain, it was a great time herfing with everyone!! Thanks for the cigars, the top trays are now full and I have some smoking to do to get them empty again. I'll post pictures when I have a chance, right now I have to get ready for the night shift. :tu :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> We are back from the cottage, and it rained there also! Even with the rain, it was a great time herfing with everyone!! Thanks for the cigars, the top trays are now full and I have some smoking to do to get them empty again. I'll post pictures when I have a chance, right now I have to get ready for the night shift. :tu :tu


lol wait i remember a quote...

wheres my travel humi?

shaggy: so you say you need a travel humi?

I can get you a travel humi


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

r-ice said:


> lol wait i remember a quote...
> 
> wheres my travel humi?
> 
> ...


No that's Daves travel humi, he brought 2 :r:r


----------

